# Iron Man



## Tokko (4 Mai 2008)

*

 




*​*
Mit der Fabrikation von Waffen im großen Stil hat es Tony Stark (Robert Downey Jr.) zum milliardenschweren Großindustriellen gebracht und gedenkt sich zur Ruhe zu setzen. Als ein Konkurrent ihn entführen lässt und den genialen Erfinder zwingt, eine zerstörerische Allzweckwaffe zu entwickeln, trickst Stark seine Kidnapper aus: Er kreiert eine eiserne Rüstung, die ihn unverwundbar macht. Dadurch entdeckt er eine globale Verschwörung, die nur er aufhalten kann.

1963 läutete Marvel das Zeitalter des Iron Man ein, der nicht mit Superkräften, sondern mit einem einzigartigen High-Tech-Anzug verblüfft. Stolze 186 Millionen Dollar verpulverte Jon Favreau ("Zathura") und vertraut nicht nur Luxuseffekten, sondern auch Schauspiel-Assen wie Gwyneth Paltrow.
*
Quelle :
kino.de


----------



## Muli (7 Mai 2008)

Der Film scheint jeden Cent des Kinotickets wert zu sein.
Bei der IMDB rankt er derzeit mit 8,4 und ist somit auf Platz 99 der Liste der besten Filme aller Zeiten.
Also ich denke den werd ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## IceMAN_TGA (30 Apr. 2010)

Bin der gleichen Meinung xD


----------



## doug.christie (9 Juni 2010)

Der Film ist ordentliches Popcorn-Kino aber nicht mehr. Sinnfreie Unterhaltung mit einer ordentlichen Portion Action und Humor.

Fand wie schon bei Transformers den ersten Teil deutlich besser.


----------



## Muli (10 Juni 2010)

Jo ... hier ging es ja auch damals um den ersten Teil 

Der zweite war auch unterhaltsam, hat sich meiner Meinung nach aber zu sehr in der Story verstrickt und hatte deshalb längen, bis endlich der Showdown kam ...

Dennoch ist Iron Man 2 auch Popcorn Kino der ersten Güte!


----------

